# Looking for a 4/6 bay charger



## VapeSnow (25/9/16)

Hi guys

Is there any specials out there for a 4 or 6 bay charger?

Thx for any response


----------



## ATOMIZE.CO.ZA (25/9/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Is there any specials out there for a 4 or 6 bay charger?
> 
> Thx for any response


Hi there, 

We have 4bay chargers available
http://atomize.co.za/nitecore-i4-charger?search=Charger

Many thanks
Atomize
Live long, Vape on


----------

